# Which is worse?



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

The new glasses that you paid out the ying yang for or the old ones?

It's hard getting used to new glasses.  Even when the old ones are messed up.

Thank you for letting me vent.


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

Vent all you want, you poor lass, you! Adapting to new glasses is always so difficult, isn't it? I had lasik a few years ago so I'd (hopefully) never have to deal with it again. Sadly, the surgery left me with a bit of a blind spot in my left eye. Ah, well, c'est la vie. Don't fret -- no doubt you'll get used to your new lenses in no time! *Hugs*


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> Vent all you want, you poor lass, you! Adapting to new glasses is always so difficult, isn't it? I had lasik a few years ago so I'd (hopefully) never have to deal with it again. Sadly, the surgery left me with a bit of a blind spot in my left eye. Ah, well, c'est la vie. Don't fret -- no doubt you'll get used to your new lenses in no time! *Hugs*


Wow. What

I'm still dealing with my old ones. My boyfriend just got his new ones today and he does NOT like them.

Can you see OK


----------



## Vivienne Mathews (May 7, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> Wow. What
> 
> I'm still dealing with my old ones. My boyfriend just got his new ones today and he does NOT like them.
> 
> Can you see OK


Oh, yes, I do just fine. It's really a very small area -- more of a nuisance than anything. I often think I have a hair in front of my eye when I don't, but it's no more severe than that. You are so kind to ask!

So sorry about your boyfriend. I hope his new lenses don't give him trouble for long.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

Vivienne Mathews said:


> Oh, yes, I do just fine. It's really a very small area -- more of a nuisance than anything. I often think I have a hair in front of my eye when I don't, but it's no more severe than that. You are so kind to ask!
> 
> So sorry about your boyfriend. I hope his new lenses don't give him trouble for long.


He just needs to get used to them. It's been a half a day now, lol!!

He drives, though, so it's kind of important, ya know?

Mine are sitting lopsided on my head but I'm kinda used to it now. I wouldn't know how to act if they were straight.

Dam glasses...


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got two pairs of transitions online at Eyebuydirect.com it only costs me 110 during their buy one get one frame free. As much as I hate it I have been trying to be good and get new glasses I've a year. Hopefully he feels better soon. After a quick nap his eyes should feel better.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L.C. Candar (Sep 25, 2012)

I hated my old glasses and couldn't get used to them at all. Then I bought frameless titanium ones with plastic lenses. I love the thing. I can go hours and hours without feeling them on at all.

Which leads to a different kind of problem: When I had the old ones, I barely wore them, so I have trouble adapting to seeing sharp now. Some distances just seem different and I keep bumping into things XD


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing beats nature whether it is glasses or hearing aid. But we are lucky to have the technology to fix such problems. I use only reading glasses. I have several pairs but one of them is my favorite.  My family thinks I need hearing aid but my doctor and I think not. Anyone with hearing aid here....

BTW good luck with your glasses. You will get used to it. Just be patient...lol


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Recently, I had to make the jump to varifocals and boy were they difficult to get used to - not to mention it making me feel seasick. It took about 2 weeks in all but now I don't know how I ever managed without them.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

When I got new ones (some time back), they gave me some serious headaches.

Glasses don't improve your vision, they worsen it over time, because your eyes become more lazy.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

RockyGrede said:


> When I got new ones (some time back), they gave me some serious headaches.
> 
> Glasses don't improve your vision, they worsen it over time, because your eyes become more lazy.


OK. What?

It's kinda nice to be able to see.

Just sayin'.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

My favorite true eyeglass story:

When my grandmother got to the point of needing bifocals, she got her first pair, got on an escalator (know what that is?) and immediately began screaming.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

While you have the glasses on, you will be able to see better through the lense. But in reality, it makes your real vision worse, because your eyes become more lazy and more reliant on the lense.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

RockyGrede said:


> While you have the glasses on, you will be able to see better through the lense. But in reality, it makes your real vision worse, because your eyes become more lazy and more reliant on the lense.


My dad is an evangelist about 'better eyesight without glasses.' Yes, I agree, wearing spectacles does make your eyes lazy, but on the other hand, it's not as simple as not wearing them, or no one would bother and opticians would become extinct. 
There is a guy, who I suspect is a charlatan, who runs 'better eyesight without glasses' and just to prove what an idiot he is, in one of his books he actually advises staring at the sun (do NOT try this) and then 'palming' = closing your eyes and massaging your eyes with your palms. Dangerous bunkem.


----------



## RockyGrede (Apr 19, 2013)

Tht is the Bates method. I believe it has been proven to work. (Stare at a light source with eyes closed, not open)


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

spotsmom said:


> My favorite true eyeglass story:
> 
> When my grandmother got to the point of needing bifocals, she got her first pair, got on an escalator (know what that is?) and immediately began screaming.


That was pretty funny.

Thank you


----------



## DaveinJapan (Jun 20, 2013)

I put off getting new glasses for a long time, until I finally broke down and got new ones a couple months ago. My eyes had become so much worse in the meantime (getting older stinks  ), the new prescription made me nauseous for the better part of a month before I finally got used to them. I had to keep switching back to the old ones in the meantime, though at this point if I put them on I wouldn't be able to see a thing!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

You know there are some eye exercises that helps with keeping eye-muscles in shape and focus better; and can avoid using glasses...


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

RockyGrede said:


> While you have the glasses on, you will be able to see better through the lense. But in reality, it makes your real vision worse, because your eyes become more lazy and more reliant on the lense.


Yes, but without my glasses, I abuse doors, walls, furniture and tend to look like a poster child for needing glasses.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CatherineM said:


> OK. What?
> 
> It's kinda nice to be able to see.
> 
> Just sayin'.


Actually my left eye has been progessively improving over the years since I got glasses that actually work. Without them, my left eye refuses to see. It is a very lazy eye without glasses.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

cinisajoy said:


> Yes, but without my glasses, I abuse doors, walls, furniture and tend to look like a poster child for needing glasses.


This is me as well. 

Without glasses, I'm just a hot mess.


----------



## Brian Olsen (Jan 13, 2013)

JETaylor said:


> This is me as well.
> 
> Without glasses, I'm just a hot mess.


Me too. I'm amazed my contact lenses aren't thick enough to keep me from blinking.

I've done without new glasses for a few years, because I can never seem to afford both new glasses and new lenses. Since I only wear the glasses at home, the lenses win. I get along fine in my apartment, but whenever I venture out to the supermarket and don't feel like popping my contact lenses in, it's mildly terrifying. I'm hoping I won't wander into traffic on my way to the laundromat tomorrow.


----------



## CatherineM (Jan 9, 2013)

I've never worn contacts in my life.

I'm used to the no-line bifocals.  

Agreed that getting old sucks, but what about the little kids with glasses?  That's sad.  I never really wore glasses til I was in my 30's.

I know a small child with glasses.  How in the world do they fit a little kid is what I want to know?

How do you ask a tiny kid:

Which is better, 1 or 2?


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

For near-sighted people, glasses open up a whole new world.  Even sitting in the front row at school, I had trouble seeing the blackboard until I started wearing glasses at age 9.  I should have had them at a much earlier age. Without glasses, I would never have been able to drive or do some of the jobs I've had.  The near-sightedness has improved with age, but I won't live long enough for the eyes to change to where no correction is necessary.  I can't imagine having to live with not being able to recognize even family members across a room, say.

We had friends whose daughter was born with cataracts.  They were removed at age 9 months.  The doctor's put glasses on her shortly afterward and she never bothered them.  Her ability to finally see made so much difference in her interactions with others.


----------

